# Fujitsu SATA drivers missing?!



## domyue (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi I have a Fujitsu S7020, which I need to install windows from scratch.

I don't have the install disc and I need the SATA drivers...I downloaded some from the official website, but there were 3 files and I have no idea which one does what. How do I figure out what files are needed for my HD??

Thanks!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am not familiar with that model, but most laptops have the hard disk drive easily accessible. At an edge of the laptop, on the bottom, often, look for 2 screws, about 8 cm apart. Unscrew them, remove the plastic / metal piece. 

Perhaps Fjuitsu has a repair manual online. 

Perhaps the information is noted on your invoice, parts list. 

RF123


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I can only find one file on Fujitsu's web site for SATA drivers, it's named S7020,S7020D_05FAL_SATA_INTEL_V4.7.0.6815_XP.EXE. You only need the one titled SATA, not the Audio-HD or Modem-HD. Here is the direct link to download it:
S7020/S7020D SATA Drivers

This is a self extracting archive. Download it to your desktop, then double click the file. It will extract the content to C:\drivers\SATA_INTEL_V4.7.0.6815. If you want a different folder, you'll have to open the file with WinRAR and manually extract the contents.

Problem is Windows Setup will only read the drivers from a floppy disk, so unless you have a floppy drive, you will have to slipstream the SATA drivers into a new CD that you can then use to install Windows.

This article steps through the process to integrate the SATA drivers into your install disk using a freeware app called nLite, the SATA drivers downloaded above, and your Windows XP disk.

Installing WinXP SATA Driver without floppy

If you don't have a restore disk from Fujitsu, you will also need the other drivers listed on the download page, Audio, chipset, video, modem, Wireless, etc. These may all extract into a C:\Drivers\<_Device_> folder. You could download them all, extract them, then burn them all to one CD to use during or after the install of XP.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

T ...O:
After extracting the files, can you copy them to a different location?

Another method for installing XP without a FDD. 
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=411 
The link includes a SATA driver download.

RF123


----------



## domyue (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys,

I'll give it a try soon and tell you if I fail miserably!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Or you can report jubilant success. 

RF123


----------

